#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  National Grid is seeking Commissioning Engineers to relocate from Greece to UK!

## Joberate2

*Commissioning Engineers*


Commissioning electrical projects, you will play an important role, as our organisation continues to grow, you will be actively involved in creating an exciting future for energy in the UK.

You will be responsible for ensuring safe and reliable commissioning of high voltage Substation assets. Replacing and upgrading our asset base, you will tackle the challenge of meeting changing customer needs while supporting the achievement of national targets for sustainable generation.

The wide range of duties you will be required to undertake also includes maintenance, repair and fault investigation, safety rules implementation and monitoring of staff and contractors.

You will ensure the safe and reliable commissioning and operation of a wide range of new Substation assets on the electricity transmission system. Undertaking delivery of complex on-site projects and the replacement of our older assets.

*Requirements*

To join us, you will need to be qualified to a minimum of HNC / Degree or relevant equivalent. This will be in the specialist field of electrical or mechanical engineering. In addition we would expect you to have Senior Authorised Persons experience. Your qualifications should be appropriate for membership of the Institute of Engineering & Technology (IET) or a similar professional body. A full driving licence, with permission to drive in the UK, is also required. We will expect you to be comfortable managing projects including budgets and familiar with using several IT applications.

To succeed, you will need the ability to commission a range of equipment, together with a track record of practical project delivery. With a professional background in power networks, you will have a wide range of experience in either substations or HV cable systems, including complex fault finding, analysis and investigation. Detailed knowledge of the electrical and safety aspects of substation plant is essential. The ability to respond in emergency situations is crucial and, naturally, you will have a talent for planning work and leading teams. Strong written and spoken communication skills in English are vital.

If you have studied outside of the UK and believe that you have equivalent qualifications, please can you verify this with NARIC in advance of submitting your application:             +44(0)871 330 7033      , info@naric.org.uk Office hours: Monday to Friday 09:00 - 17:00.


*Our investment in you*


We are investing in the delivery of clean, affordable energy for the long-term. Because you will play such an important part in our success, you can be sure that we will invest in your long-term development. We want you to see this opportunity as more than a job, it is the start of a uniquely rewarding career.

Our investment in your professional growth will begin from day one. You will undertake up to two years of training, to equip you with all the skills to succeed in your new role. This training will take place at our training centre and provide you with every opportunity to be successful. It will involve a stimulating mixture of site-based ΅on-the-jobΆ training and more classroom based study. You will also carry out our senior authorised person (safety) training.

Of course, we will do more than provide training. We believe in a more inclusive, personal approach. When you join us, we will provide you with a dedicated mentor, to help you perfect your technical skills.

All of this is only the beginning. Throughout your career, you will continue to benefit from excellent accredited training programmes. We will make sure you develop to enable you to achieve your full potential. As our business continues to grow with a clear and achievable plan for the future, so will you.

Apply here: http://joberate.com/redirect/url/89cd-c1-0b-4c-d64f87

----------

